# question for eric



## velvetpicklejar (Mar 10, 2002)

I think i have decided that i want to seek a psychiatrist and i was just wondering how the therapy sessions would effect the hypnotherapy if at all. Also if i was asked to take some medication would that have an adverse effect on the hypnotherapy? I have been able to calm down more since the other day but i still can't quite shake completely the nagging fear that i will feel this way for the rest of my life. It was my worst panic though so maybe it'll just take some time to get over it. Thanks--Scott


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Scott, This is not a problem if you feel the need to do that. Tell them your doing the HT. Also meds will not really bother the HT, although it is somewhat better if you don't start something new while your doing it now, simply because of their side effects they may have and the influence they have on the gi tract.After a bad panic attack which is a shock to the body it takes a while to come down from the experience. IBS along with other reasons can cause these.I would personally work first with what your doing and then review seeing someone and how you feel. However, I also don't want you to not see someone if you really need to, to get this under control. Does that make sense? You can also put the HT aside see someone to get the attacks under control and when your more under control start the tapes back up again. This would be a good option I think.


----------

